# 03 Nissan sentra GXE p1122 codes



## 03NissanSentraGXE (May 6, 2013)

I have a 1.8L GXE with about 140,000 miles on it and i'm beginning to have issues with my ETC. It throws the p1122 code which is a code for "ETC Perfomance Ineffecientcy". What happens is, the car will be driving then all of a sudden lose its throttle. When this happens, you can fully press the gas pedal to the floor and the RPM's only respond by going up maybe 400 RPM's. The only way to get back on the road is to do the TPS relearn which takes a few tries to get it to work. I feel as if the problem has to do with a bad connection since it just randomly happens, you're never gonna know when it goes. Its May now and i replaced the throttle body last time this was happening, back in September so its still fairly new... What do you guys think?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A bad Throttle Control Actuator can create a sudden lose of throttle and set a P1122 code. The actuator is mounted on the throttle body.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

keep in mind the other half... the gas pedal


----------



## 03NissanSentraGXE (May 6, 2013)

okay i'll see what i can do to check the pedal. Rogoman, i honestly don't think it could be the TCA just because the whole throttle body unit is fairly new.. i will be sure to keep it in mind though, thanks


----------

